# It's been a while......



## Woodi (May 6, 2008)

I can't make jewelry, or rather: feel I  don't have a talent for it.

 But I do love beading, so I made a few hanging beaded strings, and put a ring on the end, to hang in a window and catch the sunlight, which then bounces off the walls....making pretty patterns. I also glue small mirror tiles back to back onto the fishing line I use to string them with, for extra sparkle.

I add a heavy weight of something on the bottom, either a large crystal or special stone. They make great gifts, easy to mail.


----------

